# Replace stock navigation display



## JakeG37 (Jul 27, 2015)

I have a 2008 Infiniti G37 Coupe with Bose system and factory navigation. I have tried to get some feedback on an idea I have to "replace" the factory navigation screen with a 7" touchscreen monitor. Anyone familiar with the G37 navigation knows you cannot really swap out displays as its needed for certain system interfaces with various systems. The idea I have is to extend the factory harnesses connecting the stock display so I can hide the display behind the dash somewhere. I want to tap into the video lines going to the display and send that video to a 7" touchscreen monitor which I will put in the stock location. I believe the stock video is a RGB signal that will most likely need to be converted into a usable format for the new monitor. Does this sound like an idea that would work? 

Just to clarify, the purpose for this is to integrate a CarPC in my car that will have a touchscreen display to interface with that PC. I plan to essentially add FM capability, GPS navigation, and other functions using the PC to replace the functions of the stock system. I will still be able to see the stock system video (provided my approach will even work) on the monitor but I know I will no longer have touchscreen control of that which is fine since I will have the factory buttons and knobs that will function. Do you guys have any thoughts on whether I am on the right track here? I could use some suggestions on a converter to convert the stock signal as well.


----------

